# Another new A6 owner



## bayarealondoner (Jun 29, 2005)

I crashed my 2005 Touareg and still miss it. Family transport is now handled by a Kia Sedona minivan. My transportation is now handled by a 2008 A6 4.2, which I drove up from Newport Beach to Seattle.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Another new A6 owner (bayarealondoner)*

well welcome... looks like a fun drive. 
what happened in the TReg? hope all is well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bayarealondoner (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks.
I'm ashamed to say that I drove through a red light in the Treg - didn't see the light let alone the fact that it was red. My wife and kids were with me at the time and the Treg gave itself up to protect us and the car that hit us from the side.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (bayarealondoner)*

You'll love the 4.2. The extra power over the V6 is quite noticeable. The V8 is so creamy smooth and it sounds awesome.
My 2006 doesn't have FSI, but I still manage 18 + in the city at times. The gas mileage isn't that much less than the V6 models. You have to drive the V6 cars a lot harder to get some extra juice.


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (bayarealondoner)*

spectacular


----------



## lavadrifter (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks like you found the one thing a Touareg is good for: keeping you safe. I too will soon be switching from a touareg to an A6. The VW has been by far the worst car I've ever owned. Bugs galore - and an awful trans. Good that your safe and the new car looks great!


----------



## oldticka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (lavadrifter)*

I too had a 2005 Touareg that came off lease 12/8. I gave my local Audi dealer a $1000 deposit on 9/4 for an 08 A6 4.2 Night Blue loaded with all the extras - I'm still waiting for delivery....


----------



## bornsincere (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (oldticka)*

I do not understand why that A6 is so high. Looks like it is in the same SUV category as the Touareg. Are the shipping blocks still in?
Peace


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (bornsincere)*

That's the one thing I don't like about my 4.2 A6. W/O the sport suspension, the car sits way too high up.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Another new A6 owner (bayarealondoner)*

Sorry to hear TReg is gone.
Why did you get A6 all the way down in Cali? 
Was it better than local deal?


----------

